# Wanted grass livery in west berkshire



## pollypops (24 November 2014)

Hi,

I am after grass livery with facilities (ie school) in west Berkshire anywhere from Reading to Newbury for 2 horses.

Any help much appreciated,

many thanks,


----------



## charlie76 (27 November 2014)

Ufton green in ufton nervet
Boot farm in bradfield
Bradfield riding center
Hall place
Cullinghood
Little johns farm


----------



## Gingersmum (30 November 2014)

Will DIY suit you ? Horses can be out 24/7 7 months of year and stabled at night winter months. Any good ?


----------



## Michen (5 May 2015)

Gingersmum said:



			Will DIY suit you ? Horses can be out 24/7 7 months of year and stabled at night winter months. Any good ?
		
Click to expand...

Gingersmum what yard is this.. I'm looking!


----------



## Gingersmum (6 May 2015)

Michen said:



			Gingersmum what yard is this.. I'm looking!
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you contact no


----------

